
People Who Use Netflix to Fall Asleep Has Doubled in the Last Two Years - sharkweek
http://exstreamist.com/the-number-of-people-who-use-netflix-to-fall-asleep-has-doubled-in-the-last-two-years/
======
radmin
I used to fall asleep listening to tv or music but am happy that I stopped.
Granted, it's been many years since, but the readiness with which I fall
asleep and the quality and duration of my sleep is now quite good.

I am an anxious person and my mind does sometimes race when trying to fall
asleep, but I picked up a visualization technique somewhere along the way that
works for me.

Basically, I visualize a looping scene (kind of like a boring, relaxing
animated GIF) until my brain gives up and goes unconscious. It's been
different things over the years, starting with the memory of relaxing solo
experiences (e.g. riding a bike along a segment of lakeside bike path on a
cool, sunny day) and is now something more abstract (a 3D cube with different-
colored faces rotating in a black space).

~~~
mojomark
Ha, that's interesting, I'm similar. The best visuallization that's worked for
me is imagining a massive hilly vacant landscape at night with a giant grey
beach ball that falls from the sky and bounces (slowly due to it's huse mass)
around on the hills. Most times I think I only make it 2 bounces before I'm
fast asleep.

------
cglouch
I prefer listening to a familiar podcast to fall asleep. It's easier to do
while lying down in bed and I can do it with my eyes closed, unlike
TV/Netflix. The lack of visual stimulation is nice, at least for me.

